# HijackLog/MWBLog - Review of system. Any infections?



## cRise

Hey guys! New here on the board. Realized this was a sweet section and just wanted to see if my computer had any malacious software and/or viruses.
My apologizes for asking, however I do thank you guys for spending the time to review the pc. 

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 10:07:54 PM, on 12/15/2011
Platform: Windows 7  (WinNT 6.00.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16912)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Users\usmetal\Local Settings\Apps\F.lux\flux.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.bin
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuschd2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Samsung\Easy Display Manager\dmhkcore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\SAMSUNG\EasySpeedUpManager\EasySpeedUpManager.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Samsung\Samsung Recovery Solution 5\WCScheduler.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Samsung\Samsung Support Center\SSCKbdHk.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Samsung\Samsung Update Plus\SUPBackground.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\virtualization handler\cvh.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\virtualization handler\OfficeVirt.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Users\usmetal\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://samsung.msn.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://samsung.msn.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://samsung.msn.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: W2PBrowser Browser Helper - {AA609D72-8482-4076-8991-8CDAE5B93BCB} - C:\Program Files\Samsung AnyWeb Print\W2PBrowser.dll
O2 - BHO: Bing Bar BHO - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - C:\Program Files (x86)\MSN Toolbar\Platform\6.3.2291.0\npwinext.dll
O3 - Toolbar: @C:\Program Files (x86)\MSN Toolbar\Platform\6.3.2291.0\npwinext.dll,-100 - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - C:\Program Files (x86)\MSN Toolbar\Platform\6.3.2291.0\npwinext.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Default Manager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe" -resume
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [F.lux] "C:\Users\usmetal\Local Settings\Apps\F.lux\flux.exe" /noshow
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: OpenOffice.org 3.3.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\OpenOffice.org 3\program\quickstart.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Free YouTube Download - C:\Users\usmetal\AppData\Roaming\DVDVideoSoftIEHelpers\freeyoutubedownload.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Free YouTube to MP3 Converter - C:\Users\usmetal\AppData\Roaming\DVDVideoSoftIEHelpers\freeyoutubetomp3converter.htm
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Samsung AnyWeb Print - {328ECD19-C167-40eb-A0C7-16FE7634105E} - C:\Program Files\Samsung AnyWeb Print\W2PBrowser.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\WildGames\Game Console - WildGames\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Samsung UPD Service - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\SUPDSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 8777 bytes

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.51.2.1300
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 8377

Windows 6.1.7600
Internet Explorer 8.0.7600.16385

12/15/2011 10:11:22 PM
mbam-log-2011-12-15 (22-11-22).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Objects scanned: 178859
Time elapsed: 1 minute(s), 55 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)



Thank you


----------



## johnb35

I'm not seeing any issues that stand out. If you aren't having any issues then your fine.


----------



## cRise

Does not stand out as in, there could possibly be some infections?

Are there any other scans I can do besides malwarebytes?

Also, my computer for some reason has a hard time saving files (if i'm using microsoft words).. It won't save. If I click save, it does absolutely nothing and when I press x, it didn't save. 

Lastly, My computer was bought couple months ago and I made the mistake of having the guy making this computer dual language. Anotherwords I see a lot of stuff in that language. Is there a way to change it so that Majority of the stuff becomes in english?


----------



## johnb35

Try reinstalling microsoft office if thats the only issue you are having.

Which version of windows 7 do you have?  Home, pro or ultimate?

You can try changing language by doing the following.

1. Go to Start -> Control Panel -> Clock, Language, and Region / Change the display language
2. Switch the display language in the Choose a display language dropdown menu.
3. Click OK
4. Log off for the changes to take effect (This will affect only the user profile under which you are currently logged on).


----------



## cRise

When I click clock,language, and region.. I don't see change display language options.. Only like change keyboards, change date,time,or number format, and change location..

Do you mean the current format? 
It is under English united states, however when I go on google for example, the top bars (like images, web, etc) are in a different language.

And it's a windows 7 home premium.

Also, I do not have my microsoft words cd. In fact I am not aware of any cd's that I received. 

Thank you


----------



## johnb35

Is it google.com or google.xxx where xxx.represents the country you are in.  I can't explain it if its google.com.


----------



## cRise

Yes its google.com

I believe its when I first installed windows, I chose that language instead of english.. Now whenever i go on sites, the banners, and tabs are in that language, and only the display is in english.

Oh well


----------



## johnb35

You will have to reinstall windows but this time make sure you pick english language.  I think if you had w7 ultimate you could switch the language easily.


----------

